

In Hiring Programmers, Style Trumps Language - codepoet
http://www.itsoftwarecommunity.com/author.asp?section_id=1836&doc_id=239490

======
queensnake
It's my experience that smarter hirers are readier to hire you on your talent,
and less on your experience. I've always thought that this is because people
are egocentric, and, because it's easy for /them/ to learn, they presume it's
the same for others. I've got 3 data points for this.

